# More 100% Polyester prints



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

100% Polyester, no pre-tretment,you decide 


















Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow those look great Dan  really cool that you are able to get those results. Have you done wash tests on them to see how they hold up ? Its exciting to see inks being able to go this direction


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Thank You, and they actualy look better than the pictures show, and they wash just like my last report stated *"Very Well"*
*Dan*
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

That's pretty cool Dan, thanks for sharing!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Thanks fo sharing. They look awesome. ..... JB


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks, I'm excited to learn that this is possible. I wonder what will happen on a black colored garment?


----------



## sublimatrix (Jun 16, 2008)

sweet! They look good!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Black 100% polyester print  
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

NICE!! What's next printing on small pets? Oh wait somebody already did that.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Printzilla said:


> NICE!! What's next printing on small pets? Oh wait somebody already did that.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

_



NICE!! What's next printing on small pets? Oh wait somebody already did that. 

Click to expand...

_OK, I will let you have that one 
I have not heard about Patch in a while, how is he doing?
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

YoDan said:


> OK, I will let you have that one
> I have not heard about Patch in a while, how is he doing?
> Dan
> *"HAPPY PRINTING"*


He is one happy dog....he just loves getting a new "Patch" tattoo every month!
And he's figured out not to look up when getting printed on


----------



## 4thNGoal (May 1, 2008)

What machine and inks did you use? Any pre-treatment?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> What machine and inks did you use? Any pre-treatment?


 Flex-Jet printer DTGInks and I use pre-treatment only when I print with white ink.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks, really impressive.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Are these photos before or after hitting with the press? I don't see any press marks. 

Results like this would make me drop plastisol in a heartbeat...


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Those wereafter curing,What marks?
Here is a picture after 3 washings  
Dan


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

YoDan said:


> Those wereafter curing,What marks?
> Here is a picture after 3 washings
> Dan


How did you cure it? Direct heat pressing usually leaves edge marks on polyester.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Just like I do my DTG Prints very very light pressuure, I first flashed for 30 seconds than I used a piece of silicone parchment paper and pressed for another 60 seconds.
Dan


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

YoDan said:


> Just like I do my DTG Prints very very light pressuure, I first flashed for 30 seconds than I used a piece of silicone parchment paper and pressed for another 60 seconds.
> Dan


The fabric looks thick and can probably handle the heat better. With the light pressure I can believe you're not seeing any lines. Lucky dog!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I like the saber tooth tiger, but the second doesnt look as sharp as the first one. Mind you for printing on 100% poly they look great!

Im assuming you didnt print on a brother....so Im curious at what ink volume you printed at. (if have that info available)


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

I would have thought the heat press would melt the shirt. I have tried to print on 50/50 poly when I was playing around. The white works but the colored shirts fade out. What is your process? By the way they look great!!!


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

YoDan said:


> Just like I do my DTG Prints very very light pressuure, I first flashed for 30 seconds than I used a piece of silicone parchment paper and pressed for another 60 seconds.
> Dan


Flash by hovering the press over the design without touching it.

Then make the pressure so light that you could almost slide the silicone parchment paper out.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, I am going to give it a try. Did you do the same with the white ink process on the black shirt?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't have white ink in my machine- but I do not think at this time the white ink is very successful on polyester.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The Nano/Afford inks have always done a decent job on polyester, no one has questioned that. All of the other major ink brands have similar results as well, without some of the inherent QC issues.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Here is one that a few people have recently seen and if they would like to respond that will be just fine  These prints on polyester were done in April of 2008 and still holding stong after several washings.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

These polyester prints are made with DTGInks.



Don-SWF East said:


> The Nano/Afford inks have always done a decent job on polyester, no one has questioned that. All of the other major ink brands have similar results as well, without some of the inherent QC issues.


However , Pedro stated Nano is not Afford and invited people to see Afford's quality control for themselves.



Pedro Martínez said:


> Mr. Don Copeland,
> There have been several posting by you doubting Afford's capabilities to produce our own inks. We have a 40.000 sq ft facility where we produce our ink-jet inks. Everyone willing to stop by is welcome to come and see our production. We have a strong quality control system which warranties the suitability of the product and its consistency in the long term.
> Don, if you have to sell whatever you sell, promote your product, highlight your strengths, do it, but don't make statements on issues you obviously don't know at all. And for your information, we produce 4 different types of t-shirt water based pigmented ink-jet inks, depending on the printer type that is being used.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

How about a live video of the process?


----------



## Pedro Martínez (Apr 23, 2009)

Mark, don't be so cheap, buy a flight ticket (fares are very low now) and I will also invite to a "paella" (as an extra)


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

ok rewind a little, stupid question time, are peoplpe inferring dtginks are relabled afford ink ? thats the jist of what im getting in this thread, they arent nano as they have a completely different cure time to dtginks, i dont seem to have the afford cure details here with me, hmmm i used to have them somewhere....


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

Belquette said:


> He is one happy dog....he just loves getting a new "Patch" tattoo every month!
> And he's figured out not to look up when getting printed on


I bet it's challenging to get him to sit still under the heat press....
Or maybe you use a conveyor...? 
How does he wash test?

O.K. I'll stop.

Cute dog.

Sorry, just noticed this is an old thread that has been revived. I guess your dog is old news. He's still cute though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2009)

Dan,
WOW. i am going to be printing on 100% polyester shirts soon. can you give a little detail on the type of shirt that was on. there are several ways for manufacturers to produce 100% poly shirts. curious to know. it might affect what i do.
thanks
Reese


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Dan,
> WOW. i am going to be printing on 100% polyester shirts soon. can you give a little detail on the type of shirt that was on. there are several ways for manufacturers to produce 100% poly shirts. curious to know. it might affect what i do.
> thanks
> Reese


Did you end up printing any 100% polyester prints? If so how did they turn out?


----------



## corrado170 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am interested to see how you did too. Any results?


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

Dan,

After seeing your results I decided to give it a try. I can't get it to hold up in the wash.
I am printing on a dark 100% poly short using white ink. It sounded to me like you were
pretreating and curing the same as for cotton so that is what I have been trying.
My prints are washing off.
Is there something I missed?

Brian


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anyone been able to duplicate what Dan has done?
I sure can't.
If you have had success with this can you describe in detail what you did please?


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Brian-R said:


> Dan,
> 
> After seeing your results I decided to give it a try. I can't get it to hold up in the wash.
> I am printing on a dark 100% poly short using white ink. It sounded to me like you were
> ...


I don't think the white ink is as good on poly as opposed to just CMYK.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

I know that Anajet released their Poly inks...but only for CMYK no white


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

zoom_monster said:


> I know that Anajet released their Poly inks...but only for CMYK no white



I got that notice too but I haven't heard back from them regarding if it needs a pretreatment or when it will be available.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Could this be done with the HM-1? 

Stupid question #1: Could we use the inks for polyester on the cotton shirts? If they stick better.. why not?


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

kevrokr said:


> I don't think the white ink is as good on poly as opposed to just CMYK.


Check out the prints on page one. He printed on black poly. I tried it and it looked great until I washed it. I would love to hear his exact procedure, and, if anyone else has been able to duplicate it. It doesn't sound like anyone has had any luck with it or I think we would have heard by now.


Stephanie,

I am using an HM-1 with no luck yet. The printer isn't as important as the ink and procedure.

I think I will just drop this experiment.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The manufacturer of the white ink that the majority of us use does not claim to support printing on dark polyester garments with their white ink. Polyester varies greatly in garments and it would be very hard to consistently replicate the process in order to guarantee results for your customers.

The fact that the process was shown here by a reseller of inks and then no followup as to the process would indicate that it was more of a marketing ploy than a valid polyester decoration process.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> The fact that the process was shown here by a reseller of inks and then no followup as to the process would indicate that it was more of a marketing ploy than a valid polyester decoration process.


*As usual* *from another Ink Distributor.*
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually Dan, we are more than an ink distributor, we are a full service, factory certified, direct to garment equipment distributor, service and training center. We also are the same for embroidery and rhinestone equipment. Ink revenues are a small part of our income stream.

I know you are a huge proponent of direct to garment printing and do a lot to help a lot of folks. This thread was started by you for one reason or another - to educate the direct to garment community on how to do this (then educate them!) - to show off (I know something you don't know!!!!) - or to drive folks to your website to buy products (and then find out that the process is not repeatable and reliable). If I have missed another valid reason for you original post that is the truth, please correct me. If there is indeed a process for printing white ink consistently on to dark polyester then the folks want to know, it would benefit the market as a whole, which would, in the long run - benefit us all.

It is obvious that you are watching this thread as you have responded to my post. Why not respond to this post from a month ago?



> Dan,
> 
> After seeing your results I decided to give it a try. I can't get it to hold up in the wash.
> I am printing on a dark 100% poly short using white ink. It sounded to me like you were
> ...


Hey, if it is something that only "your" ink or pre-treatment will do, more power to you, maybe we can talk about purchasing these from you and reselling them. If the process is not real and repeatable - the folks here need to know that as well.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Any of those users can contact me at any time for one on one and most of them have!
*As far as the polyester prints, FredP, TedB and MarkB have seen them and touched them. *
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Any of those users can contact me at any time for one on one and most of them have!


I forgot, the secret society of garment printers ! How about sharing with the "secret" with the rest of the world. Is it repeatable, is it reliable to provide to customers? Funny that none of those folks have decided to share with their cronies here on the forum. 

I'll ask a pointed question - don't need to know the process - but, *are their any of these individuals who have contacted Dan directly that can confirm that they are producing prints on dark polyester garments and selling them to customers with good results?*


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

When the dark polyester shirt print was printed it was done with both older formulas of Pre-treatment and White ink (Dupont products) and also not the Dupont CMYK, I will say that even though it worked on Darks it is not a production event, now on lights it is very achievable but still not a production event.

Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification Dan, that was all I wanted to know. It falls in the category of "novelty" as I call it as it is not reliable enough to be done for production. I appreciate the straightforward answer.

Have a good day.


----------

